# Remember what "info" bar I want



## whitenack (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't know if this is something I am not doing right or a suggestion I would like Tivo to work on...

When you change channels, you hav the option of three info bars. The first one is the full info bar with the channel, time, show title and show description. Hitting "right" on the remote will cause the info bar to shrink down to a small box in the upper right-hand corner and just has the time and channel. Hitting "right" again shows a long bar from left corner to right corner with the show title. 

I prefer this third bar. However, for some reason Tivo will remember this setting for a little while, but throughout the day (maybe when I watch a recorded show and come back to live TV?), it will revert back to the default, full info bar.

I wish Tivo would remember which info bar I prefer.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I couldn't agree more - this is one of the most annoying "features" of tivo. No matter what info bar I set it to, it always seems to revert to the full bar. I wish it would remember what I set it to.

This has been an issue on every Tivo I've ever owned - series 1, DSR6000, HR10-250, Series 3, and Tivo HD.


----------



## DVDerek (Sep 30, 2002)

+1!


----------

